# China and Duckie =)



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

(I can only do 4 in one thread starter lol oops)


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

I love it when dogs sleep on their back with their belly exposed!


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

lol I love them! Duckie's name fits SO perfectly, and china just looks like she's full of goofiness :biggrin:


----------



## lorih1770 (Jun 17, 2008)

Duckie and China are both so adorable! I especialy love China laying on her back with the pitbull grin! My PB sleeps like that all the time. Cracks me up every time!


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

LOL yeah in that pic of her on her back I had to photoshop it to lighten it up. It was so dark you couldn't see her smile. That's my favorite part.


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

Duckie is SOOO adorable! Is he all jack russell or does he have something else mixed in with him? And do your pictures show up big because you posted them from a URL instead of a file? I still only get a black screen when I try to click on peoples thumbnail size pictures so I have to figure out how to post bigger pictures.


----------



## Postal (Jan 23, 2009)

chowder said:


> ...And do your pictures show up big because you posted them from a URL instead of a file? I still only get a black screen when I try to click on peoples thumbnail size pictures so I have to figure out how to post bigger pictures.


Yeah, she posted them externally and used the "image link" feature (the picture of a mountain against a yellow background above where you type your replying text) to show the pictures on the page. The other ones are uploaded to the site and automatically scripted to show a thumbnail linked to the original size... only problem is the code is buggy for some reason and only shows the black screen you're experiencing..


----------



## rockymtsweetie82 (Jul 24, 2008)

chowder said:


> Duckie is SOOO adorable! Is he all jack russell or does he have something else mixed in with him? And do your pictures show up big because you posted them from a URL instead of a file? I still only get a black screen when I try to click on peoples thumbnail size pictures so I have to figure out how to post bigger pictures.


Duckie is a Jack Russell/Beagle mix. He looks just like a jack but he's super tall like his daddy (beagle). Yeah, I uploaded my pictures to dropshots.com then linked them to here from there. It's really easy and better than having to click the little picture and get a huge black screen lol.


----------



## Lovemymunchkins (Feb 3, 2009)

How cute are they! I love the picture of China in the snow and the one of China and Duckie play fighting :smile:Great shots!


----------

